# Asparagus pee



## GreginND (Jul 6, 2012)

Yes. Someday I may try it if for nothing else but the name!


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 6, 2012)

Greg you just went down about 5 notches in my book! LOL Can you tell I hate vegetables.


----------



## Wade E (Jul 6, 2012)

Yeah sorry, that just doesnt sound good! Pretty soon we'll see some Lima bean Blanc?


----------



## shoebiedoo (Jul 6, 2012)

Besides, I think it would smell funny


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Jul 6, 2012)

This topic defintley caught my eye and my nose !!
I think I will stay with fruit - no vegetables allowed !!


----------



## GreginND (Jul 7, 2012)

Haha. I wasn't that serious but the label could be cool.


----------

